# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Mean Well θορυβος

## mtzag

Εχω ενα mean well spms 600w 12Α που εχει ενα μικρο ανεμηστηρακι και κανει τρελλο θορυβο.Τι λυσεις υπαρχουνε? Πως να το πατενταρω να μην κανει θορυβο?Αμα του βγαλω τελειως το καπακι και το ανεμηστηρακι θα αντεξει η θα καει?

----------


## plouf

λογικα θα καει... για να εχει μπει εκει

υπαρχουν ανεμιστηράκια αθόρυβα για PC, τα βρίσκεις εκει που πουλάνε "βελτιωτικά" για PC (overclocking accessories)

αλλα να έχεις υπόψιν οτι είναι πάντα ακριβα αυτά

----------


## mtzag

Εχω τετοια μερικα 12cm.. πως θα τα προσαρμωσω ομως... θελει πατεντα.
Επισης το ιδιο προβλημα εχω με ενα inverter > 5kw εχουνε βαλει 4cm fan και χαλαει ο κοσμος.

Καλα αυτοι που τα φτιαχνουνε δεν τους κοβει καθολου?

----------


## Satcom

> Καλα αυτοι που τα φτιαχνουνε δεν τους κοβει καθολου?




Έχω κάποια switching που ο ανεμιστήρας τους κάνει σαν τζάμπο, αλλά εκεί που πάνε (σε καράβι) δεν πρόκειται να ενοχληθεί κανείς!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Μη ξεχνατε οτι πουλανε και ανταλλακτικα, μπορεις να παρειςενα πιο αθορυβο, εκτος και ανψαχνεις το πιο φτηνοοποτε και αυτο που εχεις καλο ειναι

----------


## selectronic

Το θέμα με τα αθόρυβα είναι το πόσο αέρα βγάζουν (cfm) και πόσο έχει ο μαμά...
Μερικά MeanWell που έχω δει έχουν το (αλουμινένιο) σασί σαν ψύκτρα, οπότε θεωρητικά θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις και μία δεύτερη ψύκτρα *ίσως*, αν το ανεμιστηράκι δεν ψύξει κάποια δεύτερη ψυκτρούλα πιο μέσα ή κάποιον μετ/στη ή κάτι άλλο...
Ιδέες λέω...

----------


## lepouras

> Καλα αυτοι που τα φτιαχνουνε δεν τους κοβει καθολου?



μα είναι δυνατόν να ασχοληθεί να φτιάξει ένα αθόρυβο ινβερτερ που 99% θα μπει σε χώρους που ο θόρυβος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος ή ακόμα και το μοτερ που θα οδηγεί θα κάνει πολύ μεγαλύτερο θόρυβο και αναρωτιέσαι αν τους κόβει? δεν απευθύνονται για οικιακή χρήση που θα θέλεις να κοιμηθείς το μεσημέρι και δεν θέλεις να σε ενοχλεί. απευθύνονται για βιομηχανίες βιοτεχνίες καράβια κλπ που δεν ψάχνουν μην τους ενοχλεί θόρυβος. τους ενδιαφέρει να ψύχονται σωστά. γιαυτό έχουν και προδιαγραφές ακόμα και στον χώρο που θα μπουν να έχουν σωστή ροή αέρα.

----------

nick1974 (05-08-18)

----------


## selectronic

Δεν έχει ακούσει server, γι' αυτό του φαλ΄φαίνεται δυνατός ο ανεμιστήρας!  :Tongue2:

----------


## mtzag

Εδω δεν το αντεχεις 3 λεπτα να κανεις μια ρυθμιση τι λεμε τωρα.
Φυσικα ο κινητηρας ειναι αθορυβος αφου γυριζει πανω σε 2 ρουλεμαν και ας ειναι μεγαλης ισχυος.
Για να το ρυθμισω ξεσυνδεσα τον ανεμηστηρα και μετα τον ξανασυνδεσα γιατι δεν παλευοτανε ο θορυβος.
Ειναι ξεκαθαρα λαθος σχεδιαση γιατι ο αερας που βαζει ενας μικρος σε πολλες στροφες και πολυ θορυβο
μπορει να βαλει και ενας μεγαλος σε λιγες στροφες και λιγο θορυβο.
Για το τροφοδοτικο στο amazon που ειδα κριτικες ολοι κραζουνε τη mean well δε μπορεις να παιρνεις πανακριβο τροφοδοτικο
και να βγαζει τρελο θορυβο...
Δε μπαινουνε ολα τα τροφοδοτικα και οι ηλεκτροκινητηρες σε υπογεια καραβιων...

----------


## nestoras

Η meanwell δε βγάζει και τα σούπερ τροφοδοτικά.
Αν θέλεις κάτι καλύτερο πάρε ένα traco:

https://www.tracopower.com/home/

----------


## mtzag

500 ευρω κανει το traco με το φπα




> I don't  understand why Mean Well, in their infinite wisdom, decided to go the  server-style vertical-mounted fan with this power supply. Sticking the  fan vertically in the back means that you have only limited space,  meaning they had to go with a 60mm fan. If they had placed it  horizontally on the top like with their other units, they could have  gone with a 120mm fan instead.
> 
> Simple physics: airflow is  proportional to both propeller size and speed. Sound, on the other hand,  is proportional to (mostly) speed only. A smaller fan has to spin  faster than a larger fan to move the same amount of air, but will  generate exponentially more noise. This is one heck of a loud fan.
> 
> That  said, it does put out the promised power and dose so fairly cleanly  with little spikes and aberrations (as viewed on the oscilloscope).



και αλλοι την κραζουνε

----------


## JOUN

Εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με ενα meanwell που εχω στο εργαστηριο.Επειδη σπανια του βαζω δυνατο φορτιο αλλα ο ανεμιστηρας ακομη και στις λιγες στροφες ειναι ενοχλητικος,το ανοιξα και  εβαλα στην ψυκτρα της εξοδου μια επαφη NO 40 βαθμων κελσιου..Ετσι και δεν με ζαλιζει και αν χρειαστει θα δουλεψει κανονικα.
Τωρα εσυ αν το δουλευεις συνεχεια με φορτιο κοντα στο ονομαστικο η μονη λυση ειναι καλυτερος ανεμιστηρας η μεγαλυτερος και ποιο αργοστροφος.

----------

mtzag (06-08-18)

----------


## mtzag

Αλλες φορες το δουλευω με μηδεν φορτιο αλλες με 6A φορτιο.
Αυτο ειναι ωραια λυση και νομισω οτι εχω ενα τετοιο εξαρτημα 50 βαθμων καπου παραπεταμενο.
Ψαχνω να το βρω...

----------


## nick1974

> Η meanwell δε βγάζει και τα σούπερ τροφοδοτικά.
> Αν θέλεις κάτι καλύτερο πάρε ένα traco:
> 
> https://www.tracopower.com/home/



Παναγιωτη, καλα και τα traco, αλλα τα meanwell εκτος οτι εχουν βγει επισεις πολυ αξιοπιστα εχουν και marine πιστοποιητικα σχεδον σε ολα τους τα μοντελα. (βασικα εχουν μια ψιλομπερδεμενη πιστοποιηση αλλα απ τη στιγμη που υπαρχει εστω κι αυτη μας κανει μια και μιλαμε απλως για τροφοδοτικα).
Τωρα οτι εχουν περιθωρια βελτιωσης περα απ τα ανεμιστηρακια, αυτο ειναι αληθεια. Ενα κλασικο παραδειγμα ειναι το πιο πολυχρησιμοποιημενο μοντελο τους, το 24v 100A που πουλιεται σα ζεστα ψωμακια σε καθημερινη βαση, δε θα τους επεφτε ο κ... να βαζαν ενα μονωτικο αναμεσα στις επαφες της εξοδου, (δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που πρεπει να αλλαζεται υπο ταση και οσο να ναι ετσι οπως ειναι οι επαφες μπορεις να τις βραχυκυκλωσεις ευκολα) αλλα τετοια θεματα εχουν γενικα λιγο πολυ οι περισσοτερες συγχρονες σχεδιασεις (κατι που δε καταλαβαινω πως προεκυψε και οι παλιοτερες σχεδιασεις ηταν πιο προσεγμενες που θα πρεπε να ισχυει το αντιθετο)

----------

nestoras (06-08-18)

----------


## nestoras

Νίκο, με τοσο μεγαλα τροφοδοτικα (2.4kW) δεν ειχα ποτε ιδιαιτερη επαφη. Στα μικρα τροφοδοτικα ( <150W), η εξοδος των  meanwell εχει αρκετη κυματωση και αρκετο θορυβο σε σχεση με τα traco. Δεν το συζηταμε οτι για την τιμη τους ειναι παρα πολυ καλα!

Εχω την αισθηση οτι γενικα στις παλιοτερες κατασκευες ο γνωμονας δεν ηταν μονο η ελαχιστοποιηση του κοστους αλλα και η αντοχη στο χρονο.

----------

nick1974 (06-08-18)

----------


## mtzag

Για τα κινεζικα τι γνωμη εχετε ας πουμε αυτα (η κυματωση δε με χαλαει)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Univ...834040915.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000...608251893.html
Αξιζουνε η θα παιξουνε λιγο και μετα παπαλα ? (Αν το μονο προβλημα ειναι οι πυκνωτες εξοδου τους αλλαζεις)

----------


## nick1974

> Νίκο, με τοσο μεγαλα τροφοδοτικα (2.4kW) δεν ειχα ποτε ιδιαιτερη επαφη. Στα μικρα τροφοδοτικα ( <150W), η εξοδος των  meanwell εχει αρκετη κυματωση και αρκετο θορυβο σε σχεση με τα traco. Δεν το συζηταμε οτι για την τιμη τους ειναι παρα πολυ καλα!
> 
> Εχω την αισθηση οτι γενικα στις παλιοτερες κατασκευες ο γνωμονας δεν ηταν μονο η ελαχιστοποιηση του κοστους αλλα και η αντοχη στο χρονο.



Η κυμματωση τους είναι μέσα στα αποδεκτά ορια, τουλάχιστο σ αυτά που παίρνω εγώ (προσέχω συνήθως να παίρνω τα μοντέλα με πιστοποίηση marine για να μην πέσω σε κανένα στραβοξυλο επιθεωρητη να με βάζει να τ αλλαζω).
Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα αυτά τα συστήματα που φτιάχνω έχουν διπλές και τριπλές τροφοδοσίες με μπαταριες και γρήγορες διόδους και φίλτρα οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα στις τελικές πλακέτες να υπάρχει θέμα κυμματωσης.
Btw 150ρια 200ρια συνήθως παίρνω είτε siemens είτε traco, είτε κάτι Ιταλικά (δε θυμάμαι μάρκα). Σίγουρα  χρησιμοποιήσει και meanweell αλλά ψιλοσπανια οπότε δεν έχω άποψη, πάντως θέμα δε μου βγάλανε ποτέ αλλιώς θα το θυμόμουν.
Το κλασικό τους μοντέλο που πουλάει περισσότερο σε marine  είναι το 24/100  και για παλμοτροφοδοτικο και ειδικά σε καλή τιμή δε το λες και καθόλου άσχημο.
Από κει και πέρα σε ιδιαίτερες καταστάσεις πας σε κάτι victron  και άλλες σοβαρότατες αλλά πανάκριβες υλοποιήσεις που επισεις έχουν πιστοποίηση αλλά κοστίζουν 10 φορές τουλάχιστο παραπάνω.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

